
A Libyan refugee web developer's story - Maciej001
http://www.helpmarwan.org/
======
rami-kh
I wish Marwan the best

------
staticelf
I hope it works out for the guy.

------
Leadlinker
This is a great initiative for a guy who deserves a shot, you've got to
respect how much he has been through and what he is doing for his family. We
shouldn't ever take for granted in the West how fortunate we are - despite our
own political turmoil at times!

------
djsumdog
Sad that America destroyed Libya. The country had health care, education
subsidies, free electricity, housing subsidies .. if you talk to actual
Libyans, no one believes their people revolted. The CIA pumped in those people
and then carpet bombed the country.

The nation had no debt and the highest GDP of any African country and
overnight, the economy collapsed and the new installed dictators (a.k.a rebel
freedom fighters) are in debt to the world monetary fund.

Most Americas are totally unaware of the real situation, and when confronted,
with be in total denial.

~~~
pcunite
I understand your point, but the real America did not do this. American has
been under the control of a shadow group and is not reflective of the will of
the people. Hopefully, that can change soon.

~~~
bitJericho
You need to wake up. This is the real America. Half the population did vote in
the president. This type of behavior has been ongoing for decades.

~~~
vowelless
Obama (under whom Libya was decimated) did win in a historic landslide...

~~~
bitJericho
The president has little to do with anything.

~~~
vowelless
I was just supporting your point. More than half of the population did indeed
vote for Obama (in fact he won in a landslide ). And it was under him that
Libya was obliterated (which is what the comment was talking about). Sorry if
I wasn't clear.

------
user5994461
Doesn't load without javascript and unfortunately not trusting random domains
from Libya.

~~~
sgt
Why do you expect a modern web site to load without Javascript?

~~~
romuloab42
It's surprisingly not that rare for a website to be usable without Javascript.

I'd argue a text+images website does not need to be modern in any
interpretation of modern.

